# Reaction from Hyge GH



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

Been getting a bad reaction from using origional Hygetropin GH

At first thought it was because I was using to sterile water I picked up from needle exchange

kept on doing daily jabs tho but kept getting large lumps under skin where Ive injected subq

Then one morning right side of my skin blew up swollen and bruised

lasted alomst a week before it went away

SO I recently swapped sterile water

for Bacto water and again jabbed 4iu first morning with bacto water

24hr later the area ive jabbed is still lumpy and a tiny bit swelled

Ive only had experience using 1 other kind GH back 2012

and that was blue tops riptropin

never got any kind reaction from them

Anyone else suffered this or someone with more experince give advice on what it could be

GH or is it my body just doesnt like it for some reason

GOign have to try source something else as the plan was to stay on gH for next 20 weeks


----------



## Vivid (May 14, 2009)

Dazarms said:


> Been getting a bad reaction from using origional Hygetropin GH
> 
> At first thought it was because I was using to sterile water I picked up from needle exchange
> 
> ...


Hyge did the same to my mate pal, switched to Genetech and had no problems. Not sure as to the reasoning though.


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

Vivid said:


> Hyge did the same to my mate pal, switched to Genetech and had no problems. Not sure as to the reasoning though.


Yeah mate ive heard from one other las on here that same happend to him

trouble is I can only source a couple over kinds GH

And not confident they are the best kind

disapointment after hearing from loads people original Hyge were the best around


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

Dazarms said:


> Yeah mate ive heard from one other las *I ment LAD *lol on here that same happend to him
> 
> trouble is I can only source a couple over kinds GH
> 
> ...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Guessing you put 1ml of sterile or bac in the vial so try jabiing just sterile or bac water see if that brings it up then you know whats causing it .


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Try using some Cetrizine it's an allergy med that's on the shelf in most places. I had welts when using Peptides & it helped alot.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

It means nothing imo i get the welts as well if i go sub q and so do many others.. i guess your going sub q ?

They were tested to contain GH and the same batch i had welts with, it could be something in the fillers used to contain the GH, i went IM with mine and there's no reaction, if you go IM i doubt you will get it.

There's no fat loss form sub q.. i use delts 90% of the time and IMO it brings your delts on, mine have really improved and look more vascular than ever.


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

Dead lee said:


> It means nothing imo i get the welts as well if i go sub q and so do many others.. i guess your going sub q ?
> 
> They were tested to contain GH and the same batch i had welts with, it could be something in the fillers used to contain the GH, i went IM with mine and there's no reaction, if you go IM i doubt you will get it.
> 
> There's no fat loss form sub q.. i use delts 90% of the time and IMO it brings your delts on, mine have really improved and look more vascular than ever.


ive only ever jabbed GH subq mate in the past

never tried IM

what pins would you use for this injection

might try this as your not the first person to mention this Im jab for growth


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Dazarms said:



> ive only ever jabbed GH subq mate in the past
> 
> never tried IM
> 
> ...


Use the normal insulin pins mate it's long enough for delts, biceps or triceps


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

IM jabs would eradicate this completely. Or swap sites as some more sensitive than others.

Id say it's a reaction to the water rather than the hyge.


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

Dead lee said:


> Use the normal insulin pins mate it's long enough for delts, biceps or triceps


will give this a go mate form tomorrow

do u split jabs up

Im doing 8iu

so 4iu morning

4iu preworkout

those insulin pins are tiny tho?

I didnt think that size would be enough to penetrate and get into the muscle tissue with an insulin pin


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

i do 8iu IM in one shot with slin pin m/w/f


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Dazarms said:


> will give this a go mate form tomorrow
> 
> do u split jabs up
> 
> ...


Those pins are long enough for delts bi's & tri's buddy i can assure you.. you would need to be extremely overweight (fat) for it not to enter the muscle

When im dieting i split but when im not dieting i take in one go.


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

Dead lee said:


> Those pins are long enough for delts bi's & tri's buddy i can assure you.. you would need to be extremely overweight (fat) for it not to enter the muscle
> 
> When im dieting i split but when im not dieting i take in one go.


Cheers mate will give this a go from tomorrow

hopefully will be the answer like


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Dazarms said:


> ive only ever jabbed GH subq mate in the past
> 
> never tried IM
> 
> ...


had same problem recently, jabbing im will resolve it :thumbup1:


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> had same problem recently, jabbing im will resolve it :thumbup1:


was that with the Hyge mate?

Going be giving IM a go from tomorrow like

what sites do u use then

Delts and arms?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

They go after a while

Very common


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Dazarms said:


> was that with the Hyge mate?
> 
> Going be giving IM a go from tomorrow like
> 
> ...


yes hyge

fairly new to growth, but delts atm with slin pin.


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> yes hyge
> 
> fairly new to growth, but delts atm with slin pin.


a guy who has been getting same respone to Hyge sub q as me

he swapped and tried IM in his delt

and his delt blew up all way down arm

stayed that way 5 days couldnt train

so he reckons its the Hyge fillers in it

just effect some people unfortunatly really bad

others doesnt effect at all

Making me worried bit trying IM in delt tomorrow as away thursday dublin with mrs and dont want any swelled up probs like

also want train this week

guess i wont know until I try it


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> They go after a while
> 
> Very common


mate this is not common little lump im talking bowt

and to me good qualiy GH should not be making ur stomach poke out and swell

my whole side my stomach was black and blue bruised bad

and the lumps look awfull last at least a week

I never had this from using riptropin last summer


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Dazarms said:


> mate this is not common little lump im talking bowt
> 
> and to me good qualiy GH should not be making ur stomach poke out and swell
> 
> ...


You got a pic? I had thick lumpy welts which lasted a week and were itchy/sore I did it im for a while then when they started to clear went bk to sub q and they didn't come back.

How bad we talking as it sounds like its life or death lol


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> You got a pic? I had thick lumpy welts which lasted a week and were itchy/sore I did it im for a while then when they started to clear went bk to sub q and they didn't come back.
> 
> How bad we talking as it sounds like its life or death lol


lol not life or death

but the whole left side my stomach was black and blue like id been kicked or sumit

and it stuck out was all swelled up

front stomach also not just little welts or lumps

but canny big lumps thich and like u say last a week

going try IM tomorrow in delts see how get on

but a lad I na has said he has same problems and tried IM and his whole delt arm blew up from it like it was infected

so hoping this doesnt happen to me


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

I had the same issue with original hyge. I also got gyno from it! I wont use it again. I was impressed at all with it. I soldiered through 400iu of the stuff and gains were non existant


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

sitries said:


> I had the same issue with original hyge. I also got gyno from it! I wont use it again. I was impressed at all with it. I soldiered through 400iu of the stuff and gains were non existant


Never heard of anyone getting gyno from GH never used GH before but iknow enough to think i want to call bollox on that one.


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

'call bollox' on what you like, but like I said, I got BAD GYNO from using it. I was on no AAS at the time, only the hyge at 8iu a day. I have no reason to lie on a forum just for the sake of it! and if you do a bit more research - gyno is a side effect of HGH. PS carb will back me up on that.


----------



## smity220385 (Mar 15, 2012)

sitries said:


> 'call bollox' on what you like, but like I said, I got BAD GYNO from using it. I was on no AAS at the time, only the hyge at 8iu a day. I have no reason to lie on a forum just for the sake of it! and if you do a bit more research - gyno is a side effect of HGH. PS carb will back me up on that.


U sure u had hgh and didn't get ripped off and sold hcg instead... I've heard of this happening in the past


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Hgh can cause prolactin induced gyno, gynocamastia or breast enlargement is listed as a side effect on some hgh leaflets.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Gyno is very apparent from GH


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

Def wasn't hcg as I tested it with pregnancy kits coz that was my 1st thought as well to be honest. id convinced myself it was hcg but it wasn't. Also it was bought from a reputable source.


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm using these now and they're bob on so do you guys know what they say in Kentucky??......

UNFCKIN LUCKY!!??????


----------



## Onetomany (Feb 13, 2014)

I also had this from hygiene gh , seems a lot of reports from this last batch are bad , but sources just keep laughing at the idea ,


----------

